# falken 512 vs 912



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

which stretches more?


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Having had both i can say the 512 stretches much more than the 912. The sidewalls of the 912 seem to be heavier, and after just receiving a new set of 512's i checked them to compare and this seems true. I hated my 912's because they didnt stretch enough and when comparing a 215/45 on a 9 the 512 you can see stretches more. I have some photos below but they dont do the best justice. Ill be running a 205/45 on a 9 and i know 512's will give me the stretch i want
examples:
Falken 912 215/45/17 9'' wide








Falken 512
Left 205/45 8'' wide
Right 215/45 9'' wide










_Modified by Castor Troy at 1:07 PM 12-29-2008_


----------

